# Tri State Race 8



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

April 23, 2011
Raiders Raceway
Front Door opens at 8am
Racing starts at 11am

Super Jet (Brass), HOPRA Superstock and HOPRA CM RO.

$10 for the entire day.

[email protected] if you plan on rolling.
(917) 682-0294

www.tsrho.com


----------

